# Newbie Spray Questions (Grazonnext HL & 2,4D+Banvel)



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

While I have the basics figured out, I've been waiting for the best weather conditions to spray pastures and hay fields. It has yet to happen. Have had more snow and freezing in last 2 weeks. Monday and Tuesday are my last 2 days to do it before 1. the animals go to pasture (I can spray later just a pain as all rotational fence will be up) 2. hay fields are to tall.

Monday - AM clouds and PM sun highs in upper 40's. Night lows in the 30's and rain showers. Unwinterize sprayer screw around in pastures and make sure everything is ready to go.

Tuesday - Mostly cloudy highs in the upper 50's. Night mid 40's and rain showers. Spray hay fields.

The rest of the week rain high temps in the 50's and lows in the 40's.

My question is should I spray or say the hell with it. I don't want to waste my time or money and have mediocre results. Looking for experience under these conditions. Thank you


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Doesn't sound like good conditions to me, I would think wait and it may be more trouble later but conditions would be better I think..


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

At least 45 at night, 60s in day, Anything warmer than that should work from what I've experienced. I had pretty exceptional weather at the end of Feb and sprayed Pasturegard with liquid N. Even so, 45 at night, 60-65 in day for several days, it was hit and miss on henbit and chickweed, did not bother speedwell or buttercups at all.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes poor conditions for sure. I'm having same issues applying 24d and nitrogen on hay. It's gonna get done just later than planned. I had decent conditions Saturday and got over 65 acres but it may be a while till I go again. 55 degrees and dry I will go if under 10 mph winds.


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Could you spray after your first cut? With your weather I wouldn’t try right now. But I sprayed 30 acres today that could have been cut and baled if I could get a window to do it with our rains coming every three days.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Red Bank said:


> Could you spray after your first cut? With your weather I wouldn't try right now. But I sprayed 30 acres today that could have been cut and baled if I could get a window to do it with our rains coming every three days.


We are doing that as well to get at the horsenettle. The 40 acres we really need to get on is heavily infested with dock and seems customers are not a fan of it. Past 2 years of not getting to it on time has not helped matters.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

SVFHAY said:


> Yes poor conditions for sure. I'm having same issues applying 24d and nitrogen on hay. It's gonna get done just later than planned. I had decent conditions Saturday and got over 65 acres but it may be a while till I go again. 55 degrees and dry I will go if under 10 mph winds.


What's the latest you would spray hay field with dock being my main nemesis. We would attempt dry hay the 1st week of June IF weather cooperates. You know how that goes.

Current weather seems to be mostly rain through May 11. Temps in 50's and according to snodgrass first half of May is looking to average several degrees below normal.


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

IH 1586 said:


> We are doing that as well to get at the horsenettle. The 40 acres we really need to get on is heavily infested with dock and seems customers are not a fan of it. Past 2 years of not getting to it on time has not helped matters.


 There was one year I couldn't soray and the fall cut had horse nettle in it. My customer was picking up the bales out of the field and pointed it out. I told him it was organic hay lol. Doesn't help your problem but made me smile thinking about it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dock can be a bear to get rid of....GrazonNext HL will get rid of it and so will Brash (2-4d/dicamba). Best to spray before bolting but if the seeds haven't matured, I would spray before not spraying.

If I have been plagued with it a while I always go to Grazon first so that the residual will get the seedlings as they germinate throughout the summer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I might add that the residual in GrazonNext will allow the herbicide to do its job later as the temps get more favorable. I would see if I could get it down one day in the next two weeks. You will have an opening sometime if you are prepared when the time comes. I would put out 2 pints per acre for Curly Dock. The Univ. of TN weed manual rates Grazon Next a 9 out of 10 on effectiveness. GrazonNextHL only needs two hours of drying time to become rainfast with surfactant.

The label recommends 1.5 to 2.1 pints per acre, but I always have had better results with 2 pints/ac. It will clean up a grass field really well. And it works on Horsenettle very well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike is spot on. As long as you don't have to worry about the residual Grazon Next or now it is Duracore I think is as good as it gets for Dock and horsenettle. I have found a little hotter is much better as well. Now if you can wait for 2 weeks after first cutting after the nettle starts up and the dock is regrowing, you should be in business and you should have enough time before sept 1 overseeding if needed.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> I might add that the residual in GrazonNext will allow the herbicide to do its job later as the temps get more favorable. I would see if I could get it down one day in the next two weeks. You will have an opening sometime if you are prepared when the time comes. I would put out 2 pints per acre for Curly Dock. The Univ. of TN weed manual rates Grazon Next a 9 out of 10 on effectiveness. GrazonNextHL only needs two hours of drying time to become rainfast with surfactant.
> 
> The label recommends 1.5 to 2.1 pints per acre, but I always have had better results with 2 pints/ac. It will clean up a grass field really well. And it works on Horsenettle very well.
> 
> Regards, Mike





Hayman1 said:


> Mike is spot on. As long as you don't have to worry about the residual Grazon Next or now it is Duracore I think is as good as it gets for Dock and horsenettle. I have found a little hotter is much better as well. Now if you can wait for 2 weeks after first cutting after the nettle starts up and the dock is regrowing, you should be in business and you should have enough time before sept 1 overseeding if needed.


The original plan which I hope to hold on to was to spray the 2,4d/Banvel now to knock back the dock in the first cutting then go in with the Grazon after 1st is off. the field that is infested with dock is also infested with horsenettle. I've been back and forth with myself on just doing Grazon now but finally decided I want to see the horsenettle when I spray Grazon and not hope the residual will take it out. If it was a normal April/May I would already have it done. Yesterday would have been a no go anyways. They changed it to cloudy and light rain while I was working on fence. Nothing looks favorable yet in the short term.

Thank you for all the advise.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

IH 1586 said:


> What's the latest you would spray hay field with dock being my main nemesis. We would attempt dry hay the 1st week of June IF weather cooperates. You know how that goes.
> 
> Current weather seems to be mostly rain through May 11. Temps in 50's and according to snodgrass first half of May is looking to average several degrees below normal.


I think the banvel label is at least 30 plus days after application at a pint to the acre before harvest. I honestly haven't had good success trying to eliminate dock this late in the spring. If I apply heavy enough rate there is significant crop injury that allows some other weed to swoop in. It seems like a simple 1 pint of 24d along with some fertilization is my best answer at this date. Boost the grass and dilution of dock is the solution. Then come back in later in the fall or summer and kill it like these guys suggest.


----------

